# Stock Tires on 2010 GTI?



## tparks (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone know what the stock tire on the 2010 GTI will be? I'm about to replace my tires. I was also thinking of switching from conti's to michelins. Any suggestions? What do you think about the pilot primacy?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Stock Tires on 2010 GTI? (tparks)*

VW has told us the following;
225/45R17 ContiProContact AS (H rated) or Bridgestone Potenza RE050 (W rated)
225/40R18 same Conti or Bridgestone, Dunlop Sport 01AS and Pirelli P Zero Nero AS
Primacy in summer compound is pricey (and not much better than the Bridgestone), Primacy MXV4 is quiet and durable, but not enough tire for an "enthusiastic" driver


----------

